# Making stands for sprinkler heads



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I am currently running 3-4 sprinkler heads off an irrigation pump with the heads plumbed in line with each other with 50' water hoses between each head. I have always used spikes under the heads for placement, but am tired of breaking them and tired of them falling over when watering.

I have seen several people make stands from pvc and I am wanting to do the same, but I am wanting to keep the heads inline with each other so will need an intake side for the water as well as output leading to the next head.

What size pvc should I use to prevent pressure drop or other problems?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you use one that is at least the same id or greater than your hose, then it will work the same way.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@bassadict69 are you just wanting to build stands and get rid of the spikes which means you will still be running 50' hose between?

If so I would just use 3/4 inch pipe. It is what I did mine out of.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

That is correct... Thanks, I just wanted to make sure to not lose pressure to the next head.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I do not believe you would lose much if any pressure in the stands. All the pressure you lose would be in the hoses.


----------

